# ultramarnes wip



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

my first wip thread  
test mini

















converted commander

































:biggrin::victory:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Test model looks very good.

Nice idea with the commander conversion. The ultramarine symbol on the chest plate and helmet dont look defined enough and could do with a little neatening up, but overall I like it.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The painted marine looks really nice and I think you've got your paintjob spot on with that one.

I would however agree with humakt on the note of the Ultramine symbols. Personally I think in order to fix it the rounded part at the bottom needs to be wider, and the arms that come off it on each side smaller and coming off at 90 degrees rather than the 110 degrees angle that they look to be coming off at now.

Either way great work, keep it up


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good quality on the paintjob

However I see a sneaky mould line on the helmet; I suspect that it was put there by the same mould-line pixie that puts them back on my models after I have checked each piece twice under different lights, under-coated, and then base-coated.

The photograph of the commander is not crisp enough for me to risk detailed comments. However, the cloak looks promising; is the same technique as the loincloth on the painted marine?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> However I see a sneaky mould line on the helmet; I suspect that it was put there by the same mould-line pixie that puts them back on my models after I have checked each piece twice under different lights, under-coated, and then base-coated.


I thought it was just me who got visited by the mold line pixie :laugh:


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

gah bloody mould lines!
i have removed the um symbols and will either pant some on fh or resculpt.
dave t hobbit, the cloak was just a build up of gs then filed/sanded back down, the loincloth is actually off the sm commander kit

edit:more pics later


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice stuff. Loving the commander conversion and the cape. Although, there is some white on the marine that looks like it might be a little thick. Simple fix really, just put it on in many thin layers


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

this is from a while ago but its for the um's
inquitor conversion


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

started sculpting the um symbols again


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

more piccies!
force commander ready to paint

























and here is my other wip


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

ownzu said:


> and here is my other wip


Why the long face?

That is the most realistic jungle terrain I have ever seen.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

ownzu said:


> and here is my other wip


I see alot of green stuff here, nice.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome work so far

your sculpting is especially nice

keep it up

edd


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

wow really,id never sculpted before this


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

That test model is damn good from what I can see on the pictures, and the Force Comander looks like he will look nice when painted.
I think you deserve som +rep! :biggrin:


----------

